# Rosttextur in PSP, Gimp oder PhotoImpact 5



## FutureXCoaster (1. Oktober 2002)

Hi,
weiß jemand wie man in Paint Shop Pro 7, The Gimp oder in Photo Impact 5 eine Rosttextur macht?
Oder hat hier vielleicht einer einen Link zu einem Tuto für eines der Progs, wo man eine Rosttextur erstellt?
Bitte helft mir.
Cu
  FutureXCoaster


----------

